# Wild mouse is a guest in my house



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

So I know that wild mice are insanely hard to tame and what not, and the plan is to probably release the little guy but in the meantime: 

Today my friend who works in the snack shack at a local country club, had a deer mouse running around like crazy, being very bold and trying to get into a sink area. She finally looked down by the drain and found a half dead baby mouse stuck in the drain. He was barely breathing, soaking wet, and wouldnt open his eyes. So she grabbed him, dried him off with a towel and blow dryer, wrapped him up and stuck him in a box with a heating pad and some peanut butter. (Only thing she had readily available in the shack)

I now have him living in big cardboard animal carrier with water, fresh veggies, seeds, and mice pellets and he's okay with petting and what not, but I'm at a loss as what to do with him. We're going to try and catch the other mouse tomorrow, but still don't know what to do. He is -so- small that I'm worried about releasing him, especially if the other mouse is Momma. Is there anything I should be specifically feeding him? 

This is a picture from the internet but it basically looks exactly like him, same size and everything, only he now opens his eyes fully.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

What did you end up doing with the poor guy?

He should have been started on KMR and heat- he is very small, not near weaning.


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

Well before we could catch Momma mouse, my friend's boss killed it. :'( So we did give the little guy some KMR for the last two weeks or so, but now he wont eat it. I gave him a little planter thing of wheat grass which he loves to dig in, and he eats a variety of foods from lab blocks to seeds. I read that deer mice also eat insects....but I don't really know how to feed a mouse a bug. Do I kill it first? He's still so tiny I'd worry about it hurting him. 

As for him(we've named him Arilius) he's very active now. His eyes are opened, his ears fully erect. His favourite activity is to spiderman across the top of his cage an just chill upside down. We were planning on releasing him, but he...well...seems kind of not wild. He sleeps most of his day away, likes to be pet. His cage is just a ten gallon tank with a mesh top. His bedding is shredded newspaper that is changed a few times a week. He has a few tunnels to run through and a big heap of towel that acts as his nest. He just gets his water out of a jar cap. 

Do you think he would be able to use a water bottle like my rats and bird do? Also I saw a super cute tiny exercise wheel, but being a wild mouse I don't know if he would use it? I'll have to post a picture of him because he is beyond stupidly adorable.


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

Also I've tried giving him fresh veggies like the rats and bird get, but he seems to completely ignore them. I even tried (because its super hot) putting peas in water for him. The rats go crazy for it, and spend hours bobbing for peas and relaxing in the water but Arilius just ignored his.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I know of someone who had caught some deer mice in his house. He tried to release several of them together. Some of them actually refused to leave. He eventually ended up keeping them as pets. So, if he seems happy, I wouldn't force it. You're really all he's ever known. He said they were always playing on a wheel, so I'd at least get him one and see how he does.

Also, I have a regular pet mouse who also refuses all veggies. I just offer him a variety of foods. He'll get what he needs through other things. Good luck with the baby.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

He will wild up. As soon as he is weaned, he needs to be released. Try posting on thefunmouse~ they will happily help you with him and how to release.


----------

